# Trek marlin, GT Aggressor pro, or Giant ATX?



## bzohner (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey guys. Looking at three bikes. The Trek marlin (4 or 5), Giant atx, and the GT Aggressor pro. Which one should I get and why? They all seem to have decent components, close in price, and similar design. I plan on riding mild trails. Nothing too intense. Mainly around a local lake and along some local river trails. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably boil down to fit, and your favorite color.

Each price range is similary specd, give or take. Get your favorite that fits, and have fun!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

What years? All of those bikes will be in the same category so I would go with the one that is a better deal from a price standpoint.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Buy the one from the bike shop you like the best.


----------



## bzohner (Feb 20, 2019)

All 2019’s. Thanks.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

These bikes lack an off road fork. Plastic bushings instead of metal inside and just a spring for damping--no adjustable rebound damping. No air. So they are OK for the riding you mentioned. Just not for any mtbike trails.
The Marlin 5 has 29 wheels but uses a 7sp freewheel not a cassette

This Vitus is better with a 2x9sp drivetrain, 29mm inner rim width wide 29 wheels /tires and no tax.
You need to wait for stock unless you're a XL.
https://www.wiggle.com/vitus-nucleus-29-vr-mountain-bike-2019-blackblue-l/


----------



## bzohner (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok. Thanks for the info and link.


----------

